

You can buy Samsung's virtual reality headset right now for $200 - rpm4321
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/08/gear-vr-release-date/

======
bhhaskin
VR is amazing! I love my D2 kit, but I think the only way it will really catch
on for consumer market is if they can find away to raise the pixel density.
Mobile 4k screens might do the tick but who knows.

